# Giving Notice on a Tenancy Contract



## Dubai_Red (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have a condition within my tenancy agreement that allows for early termination so long as 2 months written notice is provided. Our landlord is not a UAE resident and I have no physical address for him - simply an email address (which is stated on the tenancy agreement)

I am re-locating back to the UK and have sent the landlord an email confirming my intention to vacate (which he has read - i requested a read receipt) and a couple of WhatsApp messages, again which i know have been read. He is not responding to either of these confirming he acknowledges the notice to vacate. I've tried calling him but no answer so far. I'll keep trying him over the next few days, but in a worst case scenario whereby he disputes it, i just want to make sure I've done everything by the book. 

I will give RERA a call to see what they recommend, but i just wanted to see if anyone had any similar experiences, or suggestions on anything else i can do at this stage? I don't really want it turning into a dispute, but its not a small sum of money so want to make sure that i get it back!

Thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Does it say anything about 2 months rent as a penalty for early termination? As that's pretty standard.

If he refuses to answer your calls or messages, ask RERA to see if they can get in touch with him.


----------



## Dubai_Red (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the reply - yes it gives the option to either give 2 months written notice or pay 2 months rent as a penalty. Same end result I guess.

We're not leaving for a couple of months so the notice period is fine for us.

I'll see what RERA have to say and keep trying him in the meantime.

Cheers.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubai_Red said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply - yes it gives the option to either give 2 months written notice or pay 2 months rent as a penalty. Same end result I guess.
> 
> We're not leaving for a couple of months so the notice period is fine for us.
> 
> ...


Hi Red. Just check your contract again, as normally it is 2+2, IE you have to give notice AND pay two months when you vacate.


----------



## Dubai_Red (Nov 30, 2015)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hi Red. Just check your contract again, as normally it is 2+2, IE you have to give notice AND pay two months when you vacate.


Thanks Jimbo - the exact wording is

" _Early termination of the Contract can only be done after a 6 month period elapses. In this case the tenant has to give either 2 months notice to the landlord in writing or pay rent for 2 months as a penalty to the landlord_"

I've interpreted that as either/or - basically he will get 2 months to find another tenant without financial penalty to him, either by way of notice, or rental payment?

Cheers.


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dubai_Red said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a condition within my tenancy agreement that allows for early termination so long as 2 months written notice is provided. Our landlord is not a UAE resident and I have no physical address for him - simply an email address (which is stated on the tenancy agreement)
> 
> ...


Definitely call rera


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

And how does it work if you are entitled to some of your rent back? I'm assuming physically seeing the money for rent you're entitled to be reimbursed or your deposit from most of these absent landlords is a mere pipe dream?


----------



## Hisham Bravo (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi

You need to provide an evidence that you did send him a written notice to his address as mentioned in the tenancy contract, and it doesn't matter is he replies to your notice or not.


----------



## Suk ra (Jun 2, 2016)

*Is it so?*



Hisham Bravo said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to provide an evidence that you did send him a written notice to his address as mentioned in the tenancy contract, and it doesn't matter is he replies to your notice or not.


Hello 
Your answer makes me so glad. Because our landlord has not responded to our written email notice to vacate the premise, either, so it really does not matter if he responds or not?
We also keep the 60 days prior to the end of the lease. Even we sent the mail almost 80 days early enough to make him to give an answer, but he.... 

Thank you.


----------

